# Section 35 Arrests - Booking?



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

A question for the group. For Section 35 Substance Abuse Warrants of Apprehension, do your departments book the customers at the station or do they transport them directly from home to court? My PD takes them from home directly to court although this policy is being revisited. I cannot seem to find anything that mandates it either way.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Normally they would be brought right to court, unless there are criminal charges pending i.e. assault of a PO, resisting arrest. I would think you would treat it just like a PC.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Like Farva said unless there are crim charges we don't book. We've always just right to court and I don't know of anything otherwise.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Same. Straight to court.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Straight to the courthouse, no booking. Although we do generate an AR number in IMC and do a quick report after.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Right to court with imc ar number.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

We currently do an IMC OF with no booking. Thanks for the replies


----------

